# Miniteich im Weinfass - Wasserqualität/Algen



## Andreas2010 (18. Apr. 2014)

Hallo liebe Teich-Freunde,
vor drei Wochen habe ich meine zwei halben Weinfässer bepflanzt (siehe Fotos).

*Fass 1: *__ Wasserhahnenfuß (Sauerstoff) / __ Wasserpest (Sauerstoff) / __ Hechtkraut / __ Eidechsenschwanz (buntlaubig, an den Rand gehängt) / Schachtelhalm / für die Oberfläche zum Beschatten: Schwimmfarn.
*Fass 2: *__ Tausendblatt (Sauerstoff) / Tannenwedel (Sauerstoff) / __ Kalmus "Ogon" (an den Rand gehängt) / kleine Seerose / für die Oberfläche zum Beschatten: Schwimmfarn.
Umgetopft habe ich die Seerose, die Wasserpest, das Tausendblatt, den Wasserhahnenfuß und den Schachtelhalm, alle anderen hatten schon einen großen Container mit Löchern.

Nun zu meiner Frage: obwohl das Wetter noch relativ kühl und auch das Wasser zwar etwas grünlich aber doch sehr klar ist, hat sich nach dieser kurzen Zeit (vor allem in Fass 2) auf allen Pflanzenblättern, aber vor allem am Pflanzenboden ein grünlich-schleimiger Algenbelag gebildet, der rasant zunimmt. Auch die Fasswände sind ganz glitschig. Habe gleich mal mit Teststreifen das Wasser getestet:  Nitrat 10 von 500, Nitrit 0, Gesamthärte 14, Karbonhärte 10, pH 7, Chlor 0,5 von 3. Laut Beschreibung sollten die Werte mehr oder weniger in Ordnung sein.

Wenn ich daran denke, dass das Wasser noch relativ kühl ist, wie soll die Algenbildung denn im Sommer erst sein? Also was kann die Algenbildung verursachen, oder ist das ganze normal? Was aber, wenn die Pflanzen von den Algen "erstickt" werden, muss ich dann die Unterwasserblätter alle abwischen?

Und noch eine Frage zur Wasserpest. Das Zeug soll ja eigentlich wuchern. Im Gartencenter steckte die in einem hohen Behälter und war pfeilgerade, bei mir ist die Pflanze jedoch in sich zusammengesackt und entwickelt sich gar nicht. Ist sie eingegangen, oder dauert das mit dem Wachsen noch etwas? Der Wasserhahnenfuß entwickelt sich dagegen super.

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten im voraus 

Gruß, Andreas


----------



## Tanny (18. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Andreas, 
mein "Mini" ist ja noch nicht so "alt" wie Deiner - insofern weiss ich natürlich nicht, ob bei mir dasselbe geschehen wird. 
In den Tümpeln allerdings habe ich diese schleimigen Algen zur Zeit zu Hauf. 
Das kenne ich schon aus den Vorjahren. Sie gehen von selbst zurück, sowie die Nährstoffe vom Herbst/Wintereintrag ( abgestorbene Pflanzenteile und Co) reduziert sind und die anderen Pflanzen weiter sind, so dass der Tümpel besser beschattet ist. 
Bis dahin heißt es einmal täglich "Algen fischen": 
Wenn mein Mini damit auch anfängt, werde ich mir einen Weidenast nehmen, den mit einem Messer an einer Seite etwas anspalten und dann einfach in den Mini halten und drehen. 
Da wickeln die Algen sich dann dran auf und Du kannst sie bequem rausziehen. 
Evtl. reduzierst Du die Algenbildung auch etwas, indem Du für ein wenig Beschattung sorgst, bis die Pflanzen das übernommen haben. 
Generell ist die Algenbildung aber gut, da die Algen Unmengen an Nährstoffen brauchen, um so zu explodieren - sie ziehen also überschüssige Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Thoma (18. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Andreas,
Mach doch auf den Grund Deiner Fässer eine mindest 5 cm dicke Schicht aus Sandkasten-Sand.
Das hat den effekt, das sich dort Bakterien ansiedeln können welche sich positiv auf Dein Wasser auswirken.
Das ganze dauert natürlich, Du wirst den Erfolg also erst in der nächsten Saison erleben.
Die __ Wasserpest wächst bei mir übrigens am besten auf/in diesem Sandgrund.
Sie kommt im Sommer aus 1,6 meter Wassertiefe bis an die Oberfläche!

Viel Erfolg
Thomas


----------



## Andreas2010 (18. Apr. 2014)

Habt vielen Dank für eure Tips 

Dann ist das mit den Algen wohl normal, Kirstin. Wenn man sie so rausdrehen kann, ist das ja auch nicht ganz so schlimm. Nur auf den Blättern direkt macht es mir ein bisschen Sorgen. Nicht dass man das nachher gar nicht mehr abbekommt. Und an das nachträgliche Beschatten hatte ich auch schon gedacht, mal sehen, was ich da nehmen könnte.
Thomas, wenn ich höre, wie wuchsfreudig die __ Wasserpest bei dir ist, dann ist sie vielleicht tatsächlich bei mir eingegangen. Oder liegt es daran, dass der Bleiring unten noch dran ist? Ich hatte das so gelassen und das ganze in einen größeren Topf mit Granulat gesteckt.

Gruß, Andreas


----------



## Thoma (19. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Andreas,

den Gummi mußt schon dran lassen, da Sie sonst aufschwimmt, ich hab aber damals die Stängel nur reingeschmissen und ned groß eingebuddelt.
Die wurzeln dann von ganz allein, oder eben ned.
Probiers nochmal und leg, wie schon geschrieben die Triebe nur auf den Grund mit Sand.

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## Andreas2010 (19. Apr. 2014)

Alles klar, Thomas, ich werde es mal versuchen. Allen ein schönes Osterwochenende 

Gruß, Andreas


----------

